# Listerine for Tonsillitis



## Tab (Mar 5, 2012)

Gargling with Listerine really works! Takes away the pain and destroys whatever gets caught in your tonsils causing the inflammation. Have you ever tried it?


----------



## jyuukai (Mar 5, 2012)

I have tried it, but honestly it was not as effective for me as gargling with straight apple cider vinegar! At one point I was so sick though that I used a three part gargle lol. Salt water, apple cider vinegar, and then mouthwash to get the taste out! It was quite effective, I felt almost immediately better.


----------



## Hosscrazy (Mar 5, 2012)

Ditto on the salt water and warm water. I'm fighting off a cold right now and it's really helping. That plus Emergen-C!

Liz N.


----------

